#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Αγγλική ορολογία για οικοδομή

## Notis71

Καλησπερα,σε ολους τους eMichanikous.
Θα ηθελα να αναφερθω σε ενα επικαιρο θεμα μιας και πολλοι Ελληνες εχουν παρει την μεγαλη αποφαση να μεταφερθουν στο εξωτερικο για ενα καλυτερο μελλον.
Σε σχεση με αυτο θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε οποιος γνωριζει να μου πει που μπορω να βρω ενα λεξικο αγγλοελληνικο ή αντιστοιχα με ορολογια την οικοδομη,και τα υλικα της.
σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Xάρης

Πρόγραμμα: Γενικό ΑγγλοΕλληνικό-ΕλληνοΑγγλικό Λεξικό που τρέχει σε Windows XP

Λεξικό όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (Αγγλικά-Ελληνικά)

TeleΤerm: Βάση Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Όρων 

InforΤerm: Βάση Όρων Τεχνολογίας Πληροφοριών

Διαδραστική Ορολογία για την Ευρώπη (υποστηρίζει όλες τις γλώσσες της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης)

Σε έντυπη μορφή δες ΕΔΩ.

----------

